# Dead On Tools Exhumer 9 Nail Puller



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

When you say Exhumer you have to say it with a Schwartzenegger accent.


----------



## christopheralan (Mar 19, 2008)

"...Eggs-zoom-uhhhh…I'll be back…"


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

having to say it like arnold is hilarious … what does one of those bad boys run?

Nails ahh ma nem-ehh-sis (in arnold accent)


----------



## christopheralan (Mar 19, 2008)

They have one for $8.80…

http://www.deadonstore.com/deals.htm

Not sure if it is the some one I have.
Also check out Home Depot or Sears. I have seen them in both. (I hate ordering on-line for tools. I like to hold the thing in my hands before I commit.)


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

I have an older/different version and I gotta say that the best thing about it is that it can open a beer ;-)


----------



## Formhead (Feb 21, 2014)

I've gone through 2 of these junk sticks. The most recent 1 literally snapped in half on me. Stay far far away from this tool unless your only buying it to show your buddies and not actually do any work with it cause it can't keep up to any type of concrete form stripping or anything for that matter


----------

